
Show HN: Beyond Broker – Make real estate agents compete to sell your home - brokenarc
https://beyondbroker.com/
======
adpruett
Hi HN! I’m the founder of Beyond Broker, and I thought I’d share a bit about
the service.

First, a seller’s information is kept private from agents, so they won’t be
getting unsolicited emails or phone calls.

Second, agents compete by providing sellers with an analysis of how they will
sell the home. This includes a listing price range, commission, services
offered, marketing plan, and comparative market analysis. We also allow them
to write a personal message so the seller can get to know them better.

There are only a few steps to get started, and it’s completely free for home
sellers. Also, there is no obligation or contracts, so if the seller doesn’t
like any of the agents, they don’t have to choose any of them.

[https://beyondbroker.com](https://beyondbroker.com)

Also, check out our promo video…
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqPUwZTm0Lg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqPUwZTm0Lg)

